# Lowrance web site



## PikeLover (Aug 9, 2009)

I just went to the Lowrance web site at http://www.lowrance.com/ and it is not there anymore. I did a google search on Lowrance, and nothing I tried to load was there. All it says is Service Unavailable. Does anyone know if they went out of business? I hope not, because I still have a warranty on my HDS 5 that I paid a lot of money for, and I am starting to have problems with it. Any information would be appreciated. :sad:


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

They are still around. Odds are doing some kind of computer/server upgrade. Try back in a while.


----------



## PikeLover (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Looks like it's up and running now.


----------

